# Hello from Calgary, Alberta



## bearleealive (Mar 15, 2008)

I am a newbie to smoking meat. All I have ever done myself in use a smoke box and indirect heat on a gas grill. While getting some decent results this way, I have tasted meat done in a real smoker and really liked it. I have bought nothing yet for gear, and intend to lurk, listen and ask questions to decide what type of smoker will work best for me.

I look forward to what I can learn here.

Cheers,
Jim


----------



## crewdawg52 (Mar 15, 2008)

Big howdy and welcome to SMF.  Great place with great people, and tons of info everyone is willing to share.  Just need to ask the question!  Hope you enjoy the place like we'uns do!


----------



## travcoman45 (Mar 15, 2008)

Welcome Jim: You will find alot of friendly helpfull folks here willing to share information, recipes and ideas! Just ask away!

Wen't to Calgary when I was a kid. Saw the stampede, quite a show! Nice country up there. Let us know how we can help!

You can search the forum for lots of info too,also take jeff's 5 day ecourse, good info in that too!


----------



## kookie (Mar 15, 2008)

Welcome to the smf............Great place here with lots of info and great people.............


----------



## desertlites (Mar 15, 2008)

welcome bear, pull up a chair and enjoy- glad to have ya.


----------



## bearleealive (Mar 15, 2008)

Thanks for the kind welcome.

I am a member on a few forums, from photography, to canoeing, to wildlife and am always amazed at how many great & helpful people I run in to. This whole global community thing is just great. :)


----------



## bb53chevpro (Mar 15, 2008)

Welcome to the forum. Glad you found us. Just beware......This place is addicting. LOL
Andy.


----------



## kueh (Mar 15, 2008)

Welcome eh.  If you're looking for propane smoker,  Walmart and Home Depot have them online so some stores may have them.


----------



## bearleealive (Mar 15, 2008)

Thanks for the welcomes.

At this point I am not sure whether I was to go with propane or not, I am going to do some more research, though I have done a few hours today already. I will look into these stores, probably cheaper than Barbeque's Galore, or Wholesale Sports that carry a few different ones.


----------



## grogger27 (Mar 16, 2008)

Hey BearLeeAlive,
Welcome to SMF, I'm a newbie here too as well as I live within an hour from Calgary, in Three Hills. Although this overnight snowfall has slowed us down, I'm planning my first fatty tonite or tomorrow on the bbq. 
Canadian Tire and UFA are other places to look for a smoker.
Gook luck and welcome again.
Greg


----------



## bearleealive (Mar 16, 2008)

Hi Greg, thanks for the welcome. I just got back from Canadian Tire and saw that they had $100 off the Bradley Smoker, down to $279.99. This deal is on until the 28th of March so I have near two weeks to decide. An electric might just be a good idea to start with, and then I could move up after I get some more time in to smoking.

I grew up in Olds, and have a ton of relatives in the Torrington & Wimborne area. Went to a few high school dances in Three Hills, but that was well over 30 years ago.


----------



## teacup13 (Mar 16, 2008)

welcome to SMF

Canadian Tire has these models right now

Bradley Smoker
*Sale: $279.99* 
Reg: $379.99
*Product #*78-0026-6

Deluxe Charcoal Grill / Smoker with Tool Set
$169.99
*Product #*85-1019-0

Double Chef Charcoal Smoker
*Sale: $39.99* 
Reg: $79.99
*Product #*85-1018-2

Centro Electric Digital Smoker
$249.99
*Product #*85-1447-0

Home Dept had these models

Broil-Mate
*Propane Verticle Smoker - $199*

Weber Smokey Mountain Cooker/Smoker $289

Char-griller Charcoal Grill/Smoker $199


----------



## bearleealive (Mar 16, 2008)

Jeff, thanks for the welcome.

It seems I just beat you to the punch with the Canadian Tire specials. I am going to look for some reviews on the Bradley Smoker.

Jeff Healey was one of my favourite guitarists and musicians, it is great to see your tribute to him in your siggy. :)


----------



## grogger27 (Mar 16, 2008)

Just after I posted last, I checked online with Canadian Tire. I see the Bradley is for sale. That's a great deal. I've been looking at the Bradley for a while because of it being electric and simple enough my wife check on it if I'm busy. The only problem with the Bradley is getting the wood pucks. If I run out, It's 45 minutes to Olds or Drumheller to get more. The Centro smoker is probably what I'm going to go with as it looks simular as the Bradley and it just takes wood chips, which are sold here in town.
I also wanted to mention that I'm a thrid generation from Three Hills and most likely know of your relatives. Being from Torrington / Wimborne area, your relatives are probably Bauers, Smiths or Leischners? There is enough of them up there. 
Greg


----------



## bearleealive (Mar 16, 2008)

Both my grandparents farmed near there. My last name is Bennett, and have a few cousins around there still farming with that name. Others are Gans/ Dalgetty/ Weisner/ Lutz to name a few. I know dad had other relatives that owned the John Deere Dealership in Three Hills (He owned the one in Olds for a long time). I know Pendergast (sp) is one of this relatives names. My other grandparents (Tovell) retired almost 30 years ago and live right near Wimborne. All this trying to remember a long time ago is fun, but it makes my head hurt. :)


----------



## grogger27 (Mar 17, 2008)

Hey Jim,
I reconize some of the names. Would you be related to Duane and Brenda Bennet out by Wimborne? My wife and I bought a holiday trailer from them a few years back. I also remember the Lutz and Tovell names. Your relatives who owned the John Deere dealership, would that be the Gaurds?

My last name is Rosgen. There isn't a whole lot of us in Canada with that name, but we've been in the cattle business for many generations and sold many bulls out in the Olds area. 
Take care,
Greg


----------



## sumosmoke (Mar 17, 2008)

Awesome tribute to JH. We got to see him live at House of Blues in Orlando, FL and it was amazing to hear him live.

BTW - welcome to the SMF Family!!! This is where I've honed my smoking skills and continue to learn from those of the OTSB.


----------



## bearleealive (Mar 17, 2008)

Greg, don't recognize the Bennett's you mention, but it was the Guards I was trying to think of for sure. 3 weeks ago we had our annual family curling bonspiel in Torrington, our for of annual reunion.

sumosmoke, thanks for the warm welcome. I too will be looking to hone my almost nonexistent smoking skills here too.


----------



## bearleealive (Mar 21, 2008)

Well, I did it. I bought the Original Bradley Smoker today. It was just too good of a deal to pass up at Canadian Tire. It is seasoning right now. I am gone all weekend so will have to wait until later next week to do my first smoke in it, looking forward to that. :)

I will be picking the brains of folks here on how to do things.


----------



## mulepackin (Mar 21, 2008)

Welcome aboard! Great place to visit and learn.


----------



## bearleealive (Mar 21, 2008)

Thanks for the welcome. I am sure I will have fun learning here.


----------

